# First Day in School (6 month old pup)



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Well last night was Cairo's first day at the club. Wasn't sure what to expect with his first crack at some bitework. He first watched a couple of good dogs to acclimate him. He was sooo interested, barking, whining.

When his turn came, he was totally confident and aggressive. The fact that this strange handler was in front of him meant nothing, I guess. Pup never looked back to me for support, never had any slack on the line.

Went better than I had hoped. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! Your hooked now! :grin:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Bob,

I realize this is all old hat to most folks here, but I'm excited as hell..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Absolutely never gets to be old hat for me! Seeing new people get excited is almost as much fun as seeing a new puppy "get it".:wink:


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome Ted. 

It feels good to know that your working puppy will actually work.

Julie


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

It feels good to know that your working puppy will actually work.



This is exactly it... While I didn't really expect disaster, you always wonder


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

New pups and people doing well is always a treat to watch. Glad its working out for you. Where are you training?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Pauline,

I'm driving to Hudson training with Brian Harvey. Der Michigan Schutzhund Verein (the Michigan Schutzhund Club) It's a USA - member club.

I've been very impressed with the group


----------

